# Anatolian Shepherd



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

This was so funny (at least to me) so I had to share. (Our dog HATES the mailman, who is a friend of ours)

Before getting a LGD. "I've got this, it's just a dog."









After getting a LGD, "...WHAT HAVE I DONE..."









Here's the Holy Terror! We could not have asked for a better dog.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha: (thumbup)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's how it goes! :haha:

My Anatolians would have that mail man gutted and inside out. 

Beautiful, girl (boy?) looks like my Nova.


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

Lena is of the female variety. We got her as a 3 year old, so there was definitely a learning curve. Luckily she was/is a pro.

We are also shocked at his state. I bought it on clearance, thinking it would be destroyed in minutes. This is after a week!


----------

